# Kent Lake



## Mr. Bildo (May 17, 2001)

Anyone fish Kent Lake? I live five minutes from it, but this is the first year I've fished it. I've had no success and haven't talked to anyone that has this year. There is all kinds of structure and the lake is so shallow I figured I would have found some spots by now, but no such luck. Also, is the wind on the lake the last couple of weeks typical or is it just the recent weather? Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,

-Bill


----------



## Mark st. (May 9, 2001)

The West end of Kent lake, near the dock, has some deeper water, fished it through the ice last winter. Some folks estimated the depth at 60. Crappies were the name of the game then.
Caught a 24 northern about 50 yards off the dock at Martindale beach, again through the ice in 6-8 feet of water.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

35 feet max. Been all over that lake with a graph. The west end is the best.


----------

